# Sillosock Flyer Poles?



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

I was wondering what people are using to keep your snow goose flappers higher in the air and have a sturdy base in decent wind. Thanks for any help or advice!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

1/4" poles from a Home Depot or store like that.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Prairiewind Decoys.com has extender poles. Or use the extender poles and put in metal pipes for more balance against wind.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

1/4" steel rod.


----------



## nryan (Jul 14, 2010)

the professor said:


> 1/4" steel rod.


Also use the steel rod. When the decoys get up real high I like using the levelers that sillosocks has


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

nryan said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > 1/4" steel rod.
> ...


put a leveler on a 1/4" 6 foot fiberglass pole, you get some great movement in a good wind.


----------



## nryan (Jul 14, 2010)

also if you use the 1/4" steel rod idea what I like to do when they are on higher poles is put the pole in at a slight angle, meaning the top or exposed side is downwind of the end that is in the ground. This way the flyer will fly straight into the wind instead of leaning foward. It can be a real pain trying to get the poles in straight up so this makes life way easier


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

I picked up some cheap 16 ft telescoping fiberglas fishing poles on close out at sport shop. I glued a short piece of the stake into the tip to attached the flyer to. Beauty of this is, they close up for easy transport and I can 4 ft, 8 ft, 12 ft or 16 ft stakes depending in the wind conditions.


----------

